# Indoor Lighting



## Joe Boo (Feb 27, 2008)

I have begun setting up my potions and spells shelf, it's my first time setting up anything elaborate in the house so when it comes to lighting I'm scratching my head. I was just wondering how other haunters do their indoor lighting. Any tips would help out. Thanks for reading.

Here are some pics of my shelf.





































Happy Haunting!!:zombie:


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

Lighting can make or break the atmosphere, and if this is for a walkthrough, I would ditch the orange string of lights, because it appears almost too bright. If it is too dark, safety is of course a concern. Different sources of light are great, so you may want to have some spotlight aimed at the shelf from somewhere else in the room.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

You may consider shadow boxing the shelves and adding pucks or LED lights under the liquids, or illuminate stuff from above.

I added 7 & 12 LED bulbs this year for exactly this kind of ambiance lighting.


----------

